
In London, the American Food Aisle Is Filled with Nostalgia and Preservatives - CodeSheikh
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2018/01/26/579762957/in-london-the-american-food-aisle-is-filled-with-nostalgia-and-preservatives
======
grawprog
Funny enough so's the British import aisle in my local grocery store.

